# Woodsmith Plans - Drop Down Table Saw Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This looks pretty neat. Especially if you have a portable table saw and wall space available. Unfortunately, I am short on wall space.

Drop-Down Table Saw Cabinet | Woodsmith Plans

Mike


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Very handy! Thanks for posting Mike!
Sid.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Seems to me that if you turn this saw on its side that way that you are stressing the mount for the fence. Wonder if you could keep it aligned correctly turning it sideways?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought I would bring this thread to the top. Maybe someone will find it helpful.
Mike


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Definitely a neat idea. And I think I could clear enough wall space. But will not be buying any plans. On the other hand, my saw is on a stand, and not bad to shift around. However, I do have another saw, and a sanding disc for a saw. Hmm, that would really be handy for a saw/sander. I'll have to ponder this one.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...great idea for lots of tools...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely a good idea but I don't even have the wall space for it.


----------

